
Launch Pioneer Edition FreedomBox Home Servers - holri
https://freedomboxfoundation.org/news/launching_sales/
======
mdewinter
Olimex is an amazing company. They make great boards, I've got a few that here
that last +5 years already. Would recommend them to anyone.

